# Termómetro máxima e mínima analógico



## emanuel nogueir (26 Jul 2013 às 12:10)

Estou a construir uma estação meteorológica em minha casa e estava a pensar em por-lhe um termómetro de máxima e mínima analógico, tipo este http://www.lojatudo.com.br/media/ca...mo_de_maxima_minima_incoterm_5205.05.0.00.jpg 
Alguém sabe onde posso comprar?


----------



## c.bernardino (26 Jul 2013 às 22:41)

emanuel nogueir disse:


> Estou a construir uma estação meteorológica em minha casa e estava a pensar em por-lhe um termómetro de máxima e mínima analógico, tipo este http://www.lojatudo.com.br/media/ca...mo_de_maxima_minima_incoterm_5205.05.0.00.jpg
> Alguém sabe onde posso comprar?



ebay...
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Branna...item35b0b71e2b

a amazon.co.uk também os tem aos pontapés


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jul 2013 às 11:26)

A única desvantagem desse tipo de termómetros é o facto de todos os dias teres de te certificar que fazes a sua desmarcação, de resto, são bastante fiáveis e encontram-se em lojas da especialidade.


----------

